# 0019T Reimbursement



## searchthweb (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello

Is there a fee schedule for reimbursement rates for the "XXXXT" codes ?

Specifically, I am looking for how much the fee schedule shows for reimbursement for 0019T.

Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 24, 2011)

CPT Category III codes are not referred to the AMA-Specialty RVS Update Committee (RUC) for valuation because no relative value units (RVUs) are assigned to these codes. *Payment for these services or procedures is based on the policies of payers and not on a yearly fee schedule*.

http://www.ama-assn.org/ama1/pub/upload/mm/362/cptcat3codes.pdf

Page 2


----------



## searchthweb (Feb 25, 2011)

*Thank you so Very Much !*

That was such a perfect answer to my question ...

Thanks !


----------

